# سؤال لخبراء برنامج Elite لتصميم الحريق برجاء المساعدة



## fayek9 (22 يونيو 2012)

​أقوم بتصميم شبكة خراطيم حريق خارجية حول مصنع وأثناء ادخالى للبيانات على برنامج الايليت قابلتنى بعض المدخلات ولا اعرف ماهى القيم المفروض ادخالها فى هذه الخانات لاتمام الحسابات. وهده الخانات موجودة فى المرفقات عليها *اسهم وسحابة حمراء* فبرجاء اخبارى بمعنى هذه المدخلات و القيم المفروضة لها وجزاكم الله كل خير على المساعدة.


----------



## fayek9 (23 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## دبوسه (23 يونيو 2012)

سيدى هذه المدخلات خاصة بالمسافة التى يغطيها الرشاش واقصى مسافة للرشاش


----------



## fayek9 (23 يونيو 2012)

مفيش رشاشات فى المشروع وبعدين مكتوب maximum area per hose


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 أكتوبر 2013)

؟؟


----------

